# Sketchup to Alphacam



## EFIELD18 (Dec 11, 2017)

Does anyone know how to get a sketchup file to alphacam? I have alphacam 2017 and under import cad it does not have a sketcup file extension in the drop down box like it does in all the tutorials I watch.

any help is much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

There is a plug-in for SketchUp that exports DXF. I imagine AlphaCAM will import DXF. 
https://sketchucation.com/pluginstore?pln=dxf_export


----------

